# Mastermind Meets the 562XP



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2012)

I've had this saw sitting in the shop for a few days, finally got some time to dive in.

It resembles a running shoe from this angle to me. 







Damn well made saw. After going through it I have the utmost respect for the designers.






I like the captive bar nuts too.






Three shoe clutch...






No mesh filter here.


----------



## benp (Jan 25, 2012)

Ooooooh boy!!!! Excellent!!!

Cant wait to see how this develops!!!!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mweba (Jan 25, 2012)

Subidysubsub


----------



## Rounder (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice, be curious to see how this turns out. The pre-commercial thinning guys are still looking for that perfect saw to step into the 361's shoes. Hope this saw can take the abuse, lol.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 25, 2012)

they flat out cut wood, very well handling, lightweight but stout so far


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jan 25, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Class is in session!


----------



## ale (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see this one...
Autotune and X-torq under the knife

Let 'er rip Randy!


----------



## booger1286 (Jan 25, 2012)

Im sure this will be different and lookin forward to learning something new.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm gonna wager this one gets more views and responses than the 79 thread with all the 562 buzzzzzzzzzz going around this neck of the woods.


----------



## wendell (Jan 25, 2012)

Is that an Efco?


----------



## Ductape (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm probably in the minority......... but I think that saw would look better all orange.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ductape said:


> I'm probably in the minority......... but I think that saw would look better all orange.



I am right there with ya man. That is the major turn off for me on the new huskys. The all orange saws look much better. I think the silver plate looks like a generic replacement part. Other than that- you have to give credit where credit is due- Husky makes some great saws.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 25, 2012)

can't wait to see how this turns out,,, i have to agree with you randy,, it is funky looking


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry fellers, I've been on the phone. 



Here's some numbers for the gear heads. 

Exhaust Duration: 154° 

Intake Duration: 146° 

Strato Duration: 142°

Blowdown 12°


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 25, 2012)

Ductape said:


> I'm probably in the minority......... but I think that saw would look better all orange.





bryanr2 said:


> I am right there with ya man. That is the major turn off for me on the new huskys. The all orange saws look much better. I think the silver plate looks like a generic replacement part. Other than that- you have to give credit where credit is due- Husky makes some great saws.



If you've ever seen a well-worn 576, you'll see how ugly the silver clutch cover becomes after it's got scratches and dings. 
I'm waiting for MWeba to figure out how to make the 555 have the power of the 562 and then I'll go for one of those...


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm gonna watch this one like a hawk!!! I'm a full boat stihl Guy, porter as well...And I'm gonna say it!!I want one!! Oh I can't believe it... Now by all means I like some huskies, 372, 346.. run those both here and there at work. I really plan on buying a 562 and have box to bench...So Randy can you please break it down and tell us how it is!! Thanks...one thing I haven't done is port a strato/x-torque saw...so I'm watching...you do great work by the way...


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2012)

Very slick looking combustion chamber. 






There's a few casting lines that need to be smooth away but all in all the casting is great.






Just a little rough where the ports meet the plating.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Shoot-far I'm a Stihl-head, but I'm in on this one. :msp_thumbup:
Let-er-rip! Can't wait to see it in some wood when you're done!


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Jan 25, 2012)

Subscribed , i gotta see this . Termite


----------



## logging22 (Jan 25, 2012)

Im in.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2012)

OK now here's where it gets interesting. 

This saw has a .025 base gasket and with that gasket it has .027 squish. I didn't want to cut the cylinder base and the gasket thickness made this work out great.

I ditched the gasket (which infringed on the transfers a little) and cut a .025 popup. 







I did have to cut the cylinder walls but just to allow the flange to sit tight against the case. The base is untouched so with a base gasket a stock piston will fit back in with no worries.






Checking squish.






.027 clearance. 






The transfer entrances all cleaned up.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well here we go once again.Mastermind sort of reminding me of a Mr. Jack Rousch.He takes a perfectly good Mustang and completely dismantles it.Now in between bottles of beer Randy makes decisions that will change the performance aspect of the piece involved.What becomes of this?The fuel system is modified, the ignition timing may get tweaked, and in this instance the compression may get raised a tad.OK Jack or Randy lets see what you have for us this time. Sacrificing another perfectly good saw just for the name of performance gained.The audience is now primed and awaiting the final results.Buy the way, has anyone heard jack Rousches P 51 Mustang?  Ken


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2012)

After dropping the jug the numbers are now....

Ex. Duration: 152° A loss of 2°

In. Duration: 152° For an increase of 6°

Strato Duration: 148° Also a 6° increase.

Blowdown 12°

Just a bit of blending and smoothing here.
















I did raise and widen the exhaust.






Check out those stuffers.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2012)

Only 12° of blowdown? Wow! Hope she turns out good for you. Don't be shy


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2012)

Kenskip1 said:


> Well here we go once again.Mastermind sort of reminding me of a Mr. Jack Rousch.He takes a perfectly good Mustang and completely dismantles it.Now in between bottles of beer Randy makes decisions that will change the performance aspect of the piece involved.What becomes of this?The fuel system is modified, the ignition timing may get tweaked, and in this instance the compression may get raised a tad.OK Jack or Randy lets see what you have for us this time. Sacrificing another perfectly good saw just for the name of performance gained.The audience is now primed and awaiting the final results.Buy the way, has anyone heard jack Rousches P 51 Mustang? Ken



Welp......I don't drink. 

The final port numbers ended up.....

Exhaust Duration: 161°

Blowdown: 17°

Strato Duration: 148°

Intake Duration: 153° 

I'll probably end up going back in a time or two before I'm finished. I think that by adding a couple more degrees of intake timing the fuel mixture will overpower the strato event even more and that should add a bit of snot. I just hope the auto tune can make this stuff work out alright. 

I cut the muffler in half in order to gut it and open it properly. It's welded back up and repainted. The owner wants a dual port with exhaust tubes. I also ordered a new muffler to go with the saw when it goes back home in case he wants a stock look for any reason.

I should have it wrapped up and running tomorrow.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Only 12° of blowdown? Wow! Hope she turns out good for you. Don't be shy



It was 12° from the factory. It ended up with 17°

You know I ain't shy Brad.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope you have a before video to compare it to, I figure the difference in cutting speed is going to be significant.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> I hope you have a before video to compare it to, I figure the difference in cutting speed is going to be significant.



I was hoping you would show up Terry. What do you think of the plan?

Of course I have a before video.


----------



## jropo (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice!
I like the captive bar nuts and that jug is crazy looking.
Are the bar nuts replaceable if need be?


----------



## sunfish (Jan 25, 2012)

Great thread Randy!

I am watching closely.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 25, 2012)

jropo said:


> Nice!
> I like the captive bar nuts and that jug is crazy looking.
> *Are the bar nuts replaceable if need be?*



I'm sure they can be.....I've not really looked that closely at it.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 25, 2012)

My strato work was limited to that 450 with all the inherent problems of a 'big bore' on a small chassis. However, I did learn a heap by overcoming all the problems.

I did cut my piston to take the blowdown out to 16 degrees, coupled with the notches on the piston to increase the area, the saw flat screamed. Unfortunately, I have a 13,000 limiter on the coil. Hell, with the 14 degree blowdown and the other work, I can hit the limiter quite easily. So, I went conservative for a work saw and stayed with 14 degrees (plus the notches which seem to work like an extra 2 degrees). 

If there is no limiter problem on the 562, you should be feeling some serious revs.

As I mentioned before, I'm in the matched strato/intake timing camp. The crankcase compression can't start until both strato and intake ports are closed. Having one with a shorter duration simply restricts the ability of the engine to flow the 'intake' charge.

As it was on the 450 the intake was 144 and the strato was 154. Further, the strato conduit was 13.5mm and the carburetor intake venturi was 11mm. Now wrap your head around what was going into the cylinder - LOTS OF AIR. Yet, the fuel mixture was just fine at the time of combustion. In other words, when it got down to the moment of ignition, the turbulence of the air and fuel mixture had formed a homogenised air/fuel mixture in the combustion chamber. - When you go back in, if you need any more intake duration, I would go with increasing the strato timing to match the intake. You will still have the same base compression, but will have picked up more flow.

I'd check the strato intake as it comes into the cylinder. I had a flow restriction from the piston at TDC. It didn't take much on my saw to increase the strato flow about 30% just by trimming the piston edges that were in the way.

I'm anal when it comes to flow patterns on pistons. They tell me a lot about what is going on in the cylinder. When you go back in, check that area of the pop-up that sits in front of the transfer flow. I noticed that the 450 had a really nice flow pattern from the way the transfers entered the cylinder. It may be that flow pattern over the pop-up will indicate that you could trim some of the pop-up near the transfers to clean up the flow pattern. You may not need to completely cut down the pop-up at that point, perhaps just smooth out the edges so that you get a clean flow.

The last thread on modding the 562 showed some problems with getting the stock carb to flow enough fuel. I had the same problem on the stock 450 (after boring). It appears the factory is still playing around with keeping the mixture on the lean side. You should check the metering lever height because it in all probability will be set low and you may have to drop the POP to get some more fuel flow.

Nice work by the way, that is one purty engine.

EDIT: When you get a chance, check the size of the venturi on the carb. The 445/450 had a 11mm, the 570/576 has a 13.5mm. I expect that the 562 has something like a 12 or 12.5mm venturi. The C1M carb is on all these models, so the larger 576 carb would fit. Someone may want to swap the carb or bore out the 562 carb.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work, Randy. Even if it is a Poulin.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 26, 2012)

geeze louise....

that saw has a lot goin on under that ramped top, huh? 

As usual, your work looks great!! 

Really looking forward to the vids. Keeping my fingers crossed its a bit faster in the after vid.


----------



## deye223 (Jan 26, 2012)

nothing better than watching somone who takes pride in there work 




:big_smile:


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's another trick that someone might want to use. When the intake and strato timing are the same, you can widen the intake port so that it will join up with the strato cutaways on the piston. 

Since the timing is the same, there won't be the sever compromise of the strato's good fuel economy when running at WOT, but it will give you a tad more 'gulp' (time/area) on the intake port for perhaps a tad bit more power. The compromise of the economy will occur mainly at idle when the intake charge also gets pulled into the transfer ports.

I mentioned the possible larger carburetor. The stratos have a lot of time/area for the intake cycle, the restriction of flow is in the size of the strato butterfly/conduit and the size of the carburetor. I like the idea of running a larger carburetor to get the extra flow rather than to use a bit more intake timing. You can maintain the same base compression, but pick up the extra flow by having less restriction.

You have to remember that the restriction of flow through an orifice is not linear. If you double the flow through an orifice the restriction does not double, but is four times the restriction. Thus, a bigger carb works well for high rpm work. You can tune an engine for a good strong powerband and the bigger carb will give you the extra over-run after the power peak. That combination works well on a small saw that will be used for high speed limbing and for bucking.


----------



## Brendann (Jan 26, 2012)

Terry,
How come you don't open a mod shop, or do you already do that?


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a 64 year old retired trial attorney, you sure you want me charging you to work on your saw?

I've been building engines since I was 16 and was the technical editor of a motorcycle magazine. I just like being a petrol head. When I got my first new chainsaw, it only took two days before I had to pull the damn thing apart to see how it worked. I don't race anymore, but nowadays I can get my jollies by paying close attention to how a saw performs as it cuts.

Randy is probably going to bump the speed of this saw fairly high. At that point, he's going to be looking for some more time/area for the transfers - that will be when this thread gets really interesting.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

all in for this one. man did i like that cylnder!


----------



## sgrizz (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking foward to the outcome on this saw . Ilike stihl saws but husky has went to a whole new level with more models in auto-tune coming out . ( 550xp ) is what im waiting for. Thanks mastermind for a great thread .


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Jan 26, 2012)

subscribing also opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Welp......I don't drink.
> 
> The final port numbers ended up.....
> 
> ...



Did you run the saw at all, before taking it apart? :msp_confused:

*Edit*; I found the answer! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## deye223 (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Did you run the saw at all, before taking it apart? :msp_confused
> 
> post 29


----------



## Bswope (Jan 26, 2012)

Great...... Just great!
Not only did I buy my 562 and Fiskars ax because of this site now I think I need a Tech Light, MM and port work done to my saw... Thanks guys! :msp_thumbup:

And I'm just gettin started reading in this site! 

Subscribed as well.


----------



## WhiteHavenFarm (Jan 26, 2012)

Subscribed. 

Looks like I better start putting some coin aside for future porting.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

Bswope said:


> Great...... Just great!
> Not only did I buy my 562 and Fiskars ax because of this site now I think I need a Tech Light, MM and port work done to my saw... Thanks guys! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> And I'm just gettin started reading in this site!
> ...




:msp_thumbup:, but we don't know the results yet! :biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sure it will run a lot better with what he did. The setup is real similar to the 576 and it responded well to raising the exhaust a little bit.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 26, 2012)

You've done it again Randy:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (Jan 26, 2012)

Be prepared for this saw to be extremely loud Randy. I gutted the muffler on my 562 and it is hard on the ears now. Louder than any saw that I've owned. The port outlet is lined right up with the muffler outlet after you remove the baffles and tube. Nice build!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 26, 2012)

The 555 is real loud with a gutted muffler too.


----------



## mweba (Jan 26, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> The 555 is real loud with a gutted muffler too.



I agree. Didn't gut the 562 muffler just opened it up and added a port.


----------



## TK (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope you're recording video right about now.....


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 26, 2012)

From what i have ran the 555, if i bought a 562xp, I would leave her stock. Its plenty of power IMHO. But to each his own.


----------



## TK (Jan 26, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> From what i have ran the 555, if i bought a 562xp, I would leave her stock. Its plenty of power IMHO. But to each his own.



  :msp_rolleyes::chatter::check:


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 26, 2012)

TK said:


> :msp_rolleyes::chatter::check:



Now now TK, I like ported saws as good as anyone, but those little fellas are awfully sweet stock too.

But I am interested to see how it turns out lol....


----------



## Hugenpoet (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've had this saw sitting in the shop for a few days, finally got some time to dive in.
> 
> It resembles a running shoe from this angle to me.
> 
> ...



Its going to be fun watching you do some magic on that 562 my friend.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 26, 2012)

Yup.....after futher consideration and evaluation Im thinkin Ill want a ported 562 after the vids are shown.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> .....
> It resembles a running shoe from this angle to me.
> 
> ......
> ...



Yes, but it surely looks better with the low top cover (560xp).......:biggrin:


----------



## Lingham (Jan 26, 2012)

Great Thread

P.S. I really like seeing that serial number plate back in there. Looks harder to get off and out of sight.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 26, 2012)

nice looking saw ,i have all stihls but this one husky catches my eye ,do those outboard clutches have any problem getting full of chips ? ,ive never had a husky but may eventually pick one of these up just to have


----------



## sunfish (Jan 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> nice looking saw ,i have all stihls but this one husky catches my eye ,do those outboard clutches have any problem getting full of chips ? ,ive never had a husky but may eventually pick one of these up just to have



No chips in the clutch, when the chain cover is on, the clutch is basic sealed off. Actually the outboard runs cooler and is easier to check and clean. I've been running saws with outboards since the 70s and prefer them.


----------



## TK (Jan 26, 2012)

I think the inboards collect more crap than the outboards do personally.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing new to report at this time. I just got back from the Stihl dealer in Cookville. I picked up a MS261 to send across the pond. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> nice looking saw ,i have all stihls but this one husky catches my eye ,do those outboard clutches have any problem getting full of chips ? ,ive never had a husky but may eventually pick one of these up just to have



As sunny and TK said, a total non-issue, outboards don't "trap" dirt like inboards do. :smile2:


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see the vids buddy


----------



## TK (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> As sunny and TK said, a total non-issue, outboards don't "trap" dirt like inboards do. :smile2:



Dirt? More like oily, baked on, slimy, nastiness. I wish it was just "dirt"!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 26, 2012)

Randy ( mastermind ) is on a serious freakin roll! Did y'all see the 7900 he did? me wants one of those bad boys!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> As sunny and TK said, a total non-issue, outboards don't "trap" dirt like inboards do. :smile2:




This saw has a series of holes in the clutch drum to let crumbs out and cooling air in. 



Buffhunter said:


> Can't wait to see the vids buddy




I just fired it up and it sounds real good with the 3/4" piped outlet. 

It's raining like hell here so I doubt I'll get to do a video. I also want to go back into the carb and lower the pop off pressure a tad. I need a look at the metering lever.........thanks for the heads up Terry.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 26, 2012)

is it normal on huskys to have that primer bulb by the carb ?or is it a non "pro " model thing ?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it raining in the living room? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

You need to get your priorities right!:smile2:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> is it normal on huskys to have that primer bulb by the carb ?or is it a non "pro " model thing ?



It is normal on the newer xp (pro) saws! :smile2:


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 26, 2012)

I just fired it up and it sounds real good with the 3/4" piped outlet. 

I love the sound with the short pipe outlets it sounds more grunty than a sta ndard deflector!!!!! Im so glad you could do it for me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wendell (Jan 26, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Randy ( mastermind ) is on a serious freakin roll! Did y'all see the 7900 he did? me wants one of those bad boys!:hmm3grin2orange:



What the heck is up with you and Durand? You're more convinced by a 20 second video than running two of them in person.

Makes me worry about the youth of today. :msp_sad:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Is it raining in the living room? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> You need to get your priorities right!:smile2:



:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



Buffhunter said:


> I just fired it up and it sounds real good with the 3/4" piped outlet.
> 
> I love the sound with the short pipe outlets it sounds more grunty than a sta ndard deflector!!!!! Im so glad you could do it for me!!!!!!!!!!!!



My top priority is for you to be happy with this saw. I also have a new untampered muffler for it on the way. I'll be sending you both.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> What the heck is up with you and Durand? You're more convinced by a 20 second video than running two of them in person.
> 
> Makes me worry about the youth of today. :msp_sad:



It is really hard to really judge anything from a video of cookie cutting, as a lot of variables are involved! :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> What the heck is up with you and Durand? You're more convinced by a 20 second video than running two of them in person.
> 
> Makes me worry about the youth of today. :msp_sad:



Pssshhh.... I don't know Wendell... GTG saw overload I think... It's too much for em' to take in all at once... 
:big_smile:


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 26, 2012)

Y'all know what thread I'm waitin' for?.................



Mastermind meets the video dissectors, and kicks 'em all in the pants................LOL!!!!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> It may be that flow pattern over the pop-up will indicate that you could trim some of the pop-up near the transfers to clean up the flow pattern.



That's the ticket!


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> What the heck is up with you and Durand? You're more convinced by a 20 second video than running two of them in person.
> 
> Makes me worry about the youth of today. :msp_sad:



Ahh...your right Wendell, a man should run one first before deciding on one.


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Randy ???
when a 576 XP ??
i have one btw 
wanna play ??
non auto tune model too !


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Jan 26, 2012)

One thing I see on the new husky is two holes for bigger dawgs!!! I always liked stihl for that. But looks like husky finally jumping on the wagon. That saw needs bigger spikes and wide discharge cover... can't wait to learn more on the porting... I just bought a new 201t and can't wait to get it under the knife...


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2012)

roncoinc said:


> Hey Randy ???
> when a 576 XP ??
> i have one btw
> wanna play ??
> non auto tune model too !



I'd love to. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> What the heck is up with you and Durand? You're more convinced by a 20 second video than running two of them in person.
> 
> Makes me worry about the youth of today. :msp_sad:



Well excuse me Papaw! :msp_biggrin:

For what I do, I really don't need one. 372 will take care of me...... and honestly I dont think their is that much more of a wow factor over a hot 372....but different strokes for different folks. I just want one to put under the knife .


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'd love to. :msp_biggrin:



PM me.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> This saw has a series of holes in the clutch drum to let crumbs out and cooling air in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whimp,,, i have fired up many saws in the kitchen when it was raining outside and have cut cookies in the shop,, so no excuses


----------



## wendell (Jan 26, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Ahh...your right Wendell, a man should run one first before deciding on one.



You didn't run either of the ones that were at Terry's?!?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> *Well excuse me Papaw!* :msp_biggrin:
> 
> For what I do, I really don't need one. 372 will take care of me...... and honestly I dont think their is that much more of a wow factor over a hot 372....but different strokes for different folks. I just want one to put under the knife .



LMFAO



roncoinc said:


> PM me.



I well when I get caught up a bit Ron. I need to get the bench cleared. 



o8f150 said:


> whimp,,, i have fired up many saws in the kitchen when it was raining outside and have cut cookies in the shop,, so no excuses



If I was at your place we'd be cutting cookies in the kitchen. 

Your wife could run the camera. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> You didn't run either of the ones that were at Terry's?!?



Bout time for a GTG ain't it??????


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like a winner to me,,come on,, i have a nice cherry that i am going to cut,, would make some great cherry cookies


----------



## wendell (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Bout time for a GTG ain't it??????



March 17th and 18th, be there unless'n yer too afeered.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> March 17th and 18th, be there unless'n yer too afeered.



Is that treemonkey's GTG?

And err why would I be scared? You gonna take off your clothes? :msp_sad:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> March 17th and 18th, be there unless'n yer too afeered.



Which gtg is that?

Just curious....


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Nothing new to report at this time. I just got back from the Stihl dealer in Cookville. I picked up a MS261 to send across the pond. :msp_thumbup:



wiil this 261 be getting a special sticker???

and for the record i start saws in my house all the time. i just like the smell of burnt 2-stroke.


----------



## wendell (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Is that treemonkey's GTG?





SawTroll said:


> Which gtg is that?
> 
> Just curious....



Treemonkey's


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> wiil this 261 be getting a special sticker???
> 
> and for the record i start saws in my house all the time. i just like the smell of burnt 2-stroke.




Just a muffler mod and removal of the carb limiters. 



wendell said:


> Treemonkey's



I won't be there. It's too far for me to enjoy the trip.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> wiil this 261 be getting a special sticker???
> 
> and for the record i start saws in my house all the time. i just like the smell of burnt 2-stroke.



Maybe a "Magnum" one, to reflect the weight and bulk of that saw? 

Starting saws in the house is no issue, if you use Aspen fuel though. :msp_wink:


----------



## wendell (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I won't be there. It's too far for me to enjoy the trip.



Yeah, I've heard those hemorrhoids can really be a pain in the ass. :msp_sad:


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> Yeah, I've heard those hemorrhoids can really be a pain in the ass. :msp_sad:



Wendell uses a doughnut pillow for his. Except his is jelly filled.............LOL!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> Yeah, I've heard those hemorrhoids can really be a pain in the ass. :msp_sad:



Likely, but that is one issue that I never had! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> *I won't be there. It's too far for me to enjoy the trip.*




Yep me too....as much as Id like to go........


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a watching.:jester:

Great work Randy.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would really love to see that saw run, from what i have seen you do fantastic work, itd be really cool if you could make to treemonkeys gtg but i understand why you cant thats a awful long ways from home for you:msp_sad:


----------



## mweba (Jan 26, 2012)

I here Randy is porting his umbrella as I type! Maybe we will see a video yet today:jester:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> I here Randy is porting his umbrella as I type! Maybe we will see a video yet today:jester:



Hey Mitch, I see in your videos ya finally shaved! I was gonna start callin you Yukon Cornielous!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hey Mitch, I see in your videos ya finally shaved! I was gonna start callin you Yukon Cornielous!



I'm working at reducing my winter beard, as it got too large for this "mild" winter....


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 26, 2012)

Randy,have you ever SEEN a 576xp cylinder ??


----------



## mweba (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I'm working at reducing my winter beard, as it got too large for this "mild" winter....



Pretty sure I still have a pic of that beard. Will do some diggin:msp_sneaky:


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> I here Randy is porting his umbrella as I type! Maybe we will see a video yet today:jester:



ya know they say, Randy is a guy who will port a toaster! LOL


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe a "Magnum" one, to reflect the weight and bulk of that saw?



well real saws have some weight to them



SawTroll said:


> Starting saws in the house is no issue, if you use Aspen fuel though. :msp_wink:



IDK about this Aspen fuel but i'm shopping for some SEF94


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 26, 2012)

has ANYBODY ported either one of these ?
they are both different in a LOT of ways ..
Randy ??


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> Pretty sure I still have a pic of that beard. Will do some diggin:msp_sneaky:



It was a bit larger this time......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> well real saws have some weight to them
> 
> ....



Not really - it mostly is about clumcy design, with no focus on how the things will handle in the woods......


----------



## mweba (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It was a bit larger this time......:msp_biggrin:



What do you think?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> What do you think?



That was last year, late in march I believe? :msp_wink:

It was worse now, so I started to cut it......



Let's get back to topic anyway, this doesn't belong here, really!


----------



## wendell (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It was a bit larger this time......:msp_biggrin:



Dang it, I was informed by a certain member of my household that she would appreciate it if mine remained shorter this winter. :msp_sad:



SawTroll said:


> Let's get back to topic anyway, this doesn't belong here, really!



You forget this a Mastermind thread. He loves it when we bring a little off topic over here since he is too busy and important to come over and visit us anymore.


----------



## mweba (Jan 26, 2012)

Well someone needs to post a ported 562 video

Getting sick of watching my own


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 26, 2012)

roncoinc said:


> has ANYBODY ported either one of these ?
> they are both different in a LOT of ways ..
> Randy ??



I've built a 576xp & mdavlee built a 576xp autotune.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> Well someone needs to post a ported 562 video
> 
> Getting sick of watching my own



The problem is that "cookie" vids mostly involve a lot of unknown variables........:bang::bang:


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Not really - it mostly is about clumcy design, with no focus on how the things will handle in the woods......



i think Stihl knows a thing or two about makin' saws my friend!!


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The problem is that "cookie" vids mostly involve a lot of unknown variables........:bang::bang:




True but you get the cool kid wow factor!!!!!! And there is nothing else better to watch!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2012)

I got to make a few cut with the 562 between downpours. It seemed too lean in the cut. I went back in and removed a coil from the metering spring and raised the lever a tad. I also thinned the butterfly screws a bit.

It's running real good now. 

It was too dark for video though. 

Here's a few more pics.


----------



## TK (Jan 26, 2012)

How much time did you give it? Proper setting of the carb/computer calls for a good 3-5 minutes of consistent cutting under load for a complete learn.


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweet lookin good buddy I think my buddys are more excited to run the saw than I am?????? Na I don't think so but damn they wont stop hounding me askin when are you gonna get it!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2012)

TK said:


> How much time did you give it? Proper setting of the carb/computer calls for a good 3-5 minutes of consistent cutting under load for a complete learn.



I didn't give it that long. It was scaring me. 

The metering lever was too low though.



Buffhunter said:


> Sweet lookin good buddy I think my buddys are more excited to run the saw than I am?????? Na I don't think so but damn they wont stop hounding me askin when are you gonna get it!!!!!!



That muffler was the cause of some concern for me. I cut it in half without planning on reusing it.....then I checked on a new one and couldn't find one. 

TK came through for me though. Now you get two mufflers.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I got to make a few cut with the 562 between downpours. It seemed too lean in the cut. I went back in and removed a coil from the metering spring and raised the lever a tad. I also thinned the butterfly screws a bit.
> 
> It's running real good now.
> 
> ...



Is a small 7 or a standard 7 drum stock on the 562xp - it is a small 7 on the 560xp? :msp_smile:


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I didn't give it that long. It was scaring me.
> 
> The metering lever was too low though.
> 
> ...



Sweet thanks man is the other muffler gonna be opened up too? Or will I have to do it?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> i think Stihl knows a thing or two about makin' saws my friend!!



Looks like they lost most of the knowledge, about 2005.....


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 26, 2012)

I can make out EL44B on the carb designation. Anybody know the designation of the autotune carb on the 576?

From the picture, the venturi appears to be closer to the 11mm size than the 13.5mm size. Did you get a measurement on the venturi?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 26, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hey Mitch, I see in your videos ya finally shaved! I was gonna start callin you Yukon Cornielous!



Now that's funny right there... Hahahaha!!!! Total thread derail!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Is a small 7 or a standard 7 drum stock on the 562xp - it is a small 7 on the 560xp? :msp_smile:



It's a small spline.



Buffhunter said:


> Sweet thanks man is the other muffler gonna be opened up too? Or will I have to do it?



I want you to have a stock muffler in case this saw should ever need service work. That would hold the questions to a minimum. 



Terry Syd said:


> I can make out EL44B on the carb designation. Anybody know the designation of the autotune carb on the 576?
> 
> From the picture, the venturi appears to be closer to the 11mm size than the 13.5mm size. Did you get a measurement on the venturi?



It's around 12.5mm Terry.

I didn't remove the butterflys...just the screws. I couldn't get a real accurate measurement.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's a small spline. ......



That's a bit odd, as the part number for the 3/8 rim in the IPLs indicate a standard spline. 

The reason I ask is of course because I want to try a 3/8x8 with short bars, like I use on my MS361, and then I need a standard 7-spline drum.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That's a bit odd, as the part number for the 3/8 rim in the IPLs indicate a standard spline.
> 
> The reason I ask is of course because I want to try a 3/8x8 with short bars, like I use on my MS361, and then I need a standard 7-spline drum.



It's not a mini spline. It's a standard spline. Not to be confused with the large spline.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 27, 2012)

12.5mm, that's about what I suspected it would have. 

I wonder how much work it would take to be able to graph the autotune device on the side of the 570 carb (13.5mm). Those standard carbs are being sold by Baileys for $63. 

For those so inclined, I think going to the bigger carb rather than boring is the preferred approach. The discharge nozzle is made for the larger carb and sits on the edge of the venturi. - With the interest in the 562, someone will eventually try the 576 carb on it. 

Looking forward to the before and after videos.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> 12.5mm, that's about what I suspected it would have.
> 
> I wonder how much work it would take to be able to graph the autotune device on the side of the 570 carb (13.5mm). Those standard carbs are being sold by Baileys for $63.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking it will have plenty of fuel. As you know the small venturi will cause a lower pressure area than a larger one would. So it should draw more fuel than if it was bored.....right?

With the strato ports air shouldn't be an issue either. 

I got a video of it with a 20" bar but it's not a fair comparison since the first video had an 18" bar on.

It also wasn't running just right yet in the second video. It still pulled a 2 second faster cut though.

I'll wait to make a final video before I post my findings.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's not a mini spline. It's a standard spline. Not to be confused with
> the large spline.



Only Stihl use the mini, but in my book (Oregons really), large spline is only about the "large 6-spline", that I don't think is in use by any brand today.

Disregarding the mini-7, the one that take .325x7, .325x8 and 3/8x7 is the small 7-spline, and the one that take 3/8x7, 3/8x8 and .325x9 is the standard 7-spline. Other (larger) size rims are of course availiable for racing etc, but that's a different story....:msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Only Stihl use the mini, but in my book (Oregons really), large spline is only about the "large 6-spline", that I don't think is in use by any brand today.
> 
> Disregarding the mini-7, the one that take .325x7, .325x8 and 3/8x7 is the small 7-spline, and the one that take 3/8x7, 3/8x8 and .325x9 is the standard 7-spline. Other (larger) size rims are of course availiable for racing etc, but that's a different story....:msp_smile:



Now muh head aches. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, the smaller venturi will have a greater depression through it and thus it is more able to suck fuel, but I don't think fuel flow will be a limiting problem on these carbs. The 570 carb has a relatively large hole for the metering valve to shut off, it was about 3 times the area of the 450 carb. If someone finally hit a fuel flow wall with a stock 562 carb, they could just drill out the fuel metering hole.

A bored 562 carb would probably work quite well with the autotune. I am working with the standard 570 carb, so the position of the discharge nozzle is more critical to try and get broad range metering. On the autotune, the system will automatically compensate - it's looking at fuel mixture strength, so it doesn't care about how the carb is configured, only that it will flow enough fuel when it needs to.

The bigger carb idea is just to increase flow without increasing intake duration. No doubt you're winding that thing up a bit higher than before the mods.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now muh head aches. :hmm3grin2orange:



Surely, but the point is that both the small and the standard will take a 3/8x7, but the rims does of course have different part numbers, because they fit different hubs (that is part of the drums).....

Btw, a standard 7-spline 3/8x7 is only possible because the drive tangs of the chain can fit between the same number of splines!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 27, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like they lost most of the knowledge, about 2005.....



why you evil little troll you!!!


----------



## mweba (Jan 27, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> 12.5mm, that's about what I suspected it would have.
> 
> I wonder how much work it would take to be able to graph the autotune device on the side of the 570 carb (13.5mm). Those standard carbs are being sold by Baileys for $63.
> 
> ...



Did some work inside my carb with seemingly good results. On these strato carbs, they really drop the pressure with a "collar" dead center in the carb. The nozzle is bottom center and easy to work around. Will hunt up the replacement number for the nozzle....is it shared with other larger carbs?


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 27, 2012)

The autotune might not need it, but boring the carb and popping in a discharge nozzle from the 570 carb would bring it up to the 13.5mm venturi configuration. Probably cost less than $2. I'll check it out when I sobber up.


----------



## mweba (Jan 27, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> The autotune might not need it, but boring the carb and popping in a discharge nozzle from the 570 carb would bring it up to the 13.5mm venturi configuration. Probably cost less than $2. I'll check it out when I sobber up.



NO KEEP DRINKING.....I may be able to keep up that way LOL

I have some parts running to do this morning so I won't get at it right away either.


----------



## mweba (Jan 27, 2012)

562 C1M-EL44 is 12.5mm and the nozzle is not the same as the 576 C1M-EL40C 13.5mm. What the difference is, not sure. My carb is now at 14.4mm. May swap it out to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## mweba (Jan 27, 2012)

Well to those wanting to set squish on these......019 is to tight and i would venture to say. 02 would be as well. Is piston expansion significantly greater in this design? I was lucky as there is no damage. Can't even feel the witness mark


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2012)

That's very odd. It must have a reverse taper squish band. Not good. Check your squish in that area. I bet it's less than .015". My 390XP only had .015 before I tore it down for machining. No issues at all. I know of a 7900 with only .012", IIRC.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 27, 2012)

Bugger if I know the difference either. The nozzle for the 570 carb is listed as part number A007169 and sells for $3.70. Check the C1M carbs listed - Zama carburetors - Zama carb parts and kits

The biggest Zama has taken that carb body out to is 14mm (in the reverse configured C1Q series). You've done well getting it out to 14.4mm. I'd bet a few people would like to see a picture down the inside of that carb.


----------



## mweba (Jan 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's very odd. It must have a reverse taper squish band. Not good. Check your squish in that area. I bet it's less than .015". My 390XP only had .015 before I tore it down for machining. No issues at all. I know of a 7900 with only .012", IIRC.



My thoughts exactly. My 372 XT is running .017 with out issue for who knows how many tanks.

BUT it turns out the combustion chamber was not machined completely leaving a half moon ring around the inside of the band. I only checked squish above the pins although I probably would not have caught it anyway. All smoothed out now and running again


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2012)

mweba said:


> My thoughts exactly. My 372 XT is running .017 with out issue for who knows how many tanks.
> 
> BUT it turns out the combustion chamber was not machined completely leaving a half moon ring around the inside of the band. I only checked squish above the pins although I probably would not have caught it anyway. All smoothed out now and running again



Ahah. That's exactly what it looked like. Something to watch out for by anyone modding these. Wouldn't affect a stock saw. Good catch


----------



## mweba (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is a pic in the carb. Not sure its gonna turn out well. Not going to take it all a part for a pic lol


----------



## mweba (Jan 27, 2012)

This has become a Hyjack to beat all Hyjacks LOL


----------



## Jon1212 (Jan 27, 2012)

mweba said:


> This has become a Hyjack to beat all Hyjacks LOL



I sure hope you don't post that from the airport.............you'll be in big trouble.......LOL!!!!


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

Randy your killin me here not only do you get to prod poke and grind on my new girl and take her for numerious rides I don't even get to see her being used all up by you!!!!! Lmao


----------



## TK (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Randy your killin me here not only do you get to prod poke and grind on my new girl and take her for numerious rides I don't even get to see her being used all up by you!!!!! Lmao



He shipped it to me so I could make some abusive vids for ya


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 27, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> why you evil little troll you!!!



How about heavy, bulky and not well handling designs? :evilgrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

mweba said:


> This has become a Hyjack to beat all Hyjacks LOL



Hijack?????

Same saw ain't it? Lets learn about this thing Mitch. 

Stock video......

[video=youtube;KTmJf_v1Yxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTmJf_v1Yxk[/video]

About 10 min on the next video...


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

and now the moment we've all been waiting for..................


----------



## mweba (Jan 27, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> and now the moment we've all been waiting for..................



ya like a year.............


----------



## sunfish (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks pretty dang strong in stock form! 

Waitin on the next vid...


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

mweba said:


> ya like a year.............



some things are worth waiting for. However, 10min is up. :bang:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hijack?????
> 
> Same saw ain't it? Lets learn about this thing Mitch.
> 
> ...



With mods...

I used a lot of different pressures in these cuts. This saw likes a heavy hand. 

[video=youtube;qtqIqkR00Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtqIqkR00Jw[/video]


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

Was there a difference I could not tell? Lol. Sounds good I think I likie


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks nice Randy. The autotune seems to work great with modded saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Was there a difference I could not tell? Lol. Sounds good I think I likie



:msp_sneaky:



mdavlee said:


> Looks nice Randy. The autotune seems to work great with modded saws.



It does work fine. It took a while for it to "learn" though.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe its the fact that Kari is gone, and the Bose speakers are turned all the way up on the IMac, but I felt like I was there holding the camera. I love the sound of that saw with the pipe muffler mod. What wood was you cuttn in?


----------



## booger1286 (Jan 27, 2012)

Without a timer it looks a couple of sec faster.


----------



## mweba (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> It does work fine. It took a while for it to "learn" though.



It does "hunt around" a lot after you spin its world out of control lol


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice work!!!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 27, 2012)

The 576 flooded itself the first time I tried to run it after porting. I changed the plug and it was dead on by the time I kicked the high idle off. It did seem to do a lot better on the 2nd tank after porting. The first tank it ran right and was running good but not like it was after a couple tanks.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Maybe its the fact that Kari is gone, and the Bose speakers are turned all the way up on the IMac, but I felt like I was there holding the camera. I love the sound of that saw with the pipe muffler mod. What wood was you cuttn in?



Your 044 Steven.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> The 576 flooded itself the first time I tried to run it after porting. I changed the plug and it was dead on by the time I kicked the high idle off. It did seem to do a lot better on the 2nd tank after porting. The first tank it ran right and was running good but not like it was after a couple tanks.



I figure that this saw will be real stout after 10 tanks or so. I'm impressed with it....heck it's just a 60cc saw.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 27, 2012)

Impressive Randy! Could tell you were leaning on it, seems to have a ton of power in the right places...


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice work, she's a cutting faster now.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I figure that this saw will be real stout after 10 tanks or so. I'm impressed with it....heck it's just a 60cc saw.



I'm finding myself likeing the 60cc saws more & more. Plenty of power in a smaller package.

Nice work Randy. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jropo (Jan 27, 2012)

Might be just me, but it seemed like it was picking up more and more.
Who is gonna be the first to tear into the little black box?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> :msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> It does work fine. It took a while for it to "learn" though.



Not a surprise, as the manual states something like tha - but not about mods though....


----------



## mweba (Jan 27, 2012)

jropo said:


> Might be just me, but it seemed like it was picking up more and more.
> Who is gonna be the first to tear into the little black box?



Hmmmm never had a black one


----------



## TK (Jan 27, 2012)

What procedure did you use to set the carb? 



> General
> The user must only carry out the maintenance and
> service work described in this manual. More extensive
> work must be carried out by an authorized service
> ...


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Your 044 Steven.



such a classic model needs it's own thread- the new kid on the block in this thread might not like sharing the stage.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2012)

It sounds and looks great Randy. Looks significantly stronger in the cut. Sounds very healthy at idle and coming off idle.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 27, 2012)

Randy, thanks for taking the time and providing the photo's and vids, impressive work and a saw that looks like it will performs very well, again thanks for taking the time for such a detailed and informative thread. These are the type threads that keep people coming back to AS.


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Was there a difference I could not tell? Lol. Sounds good I think I likie





bryanr2 said:


> such a classic model needs it's own thread- the new kid on the block in this thread might not like sharing the stage.



I don't mind the only thing I mind is that it is a boat anchor not a husky


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

TK said:


> What procedure did you use to set the carb?



Welp I just run the #### out of it. That is what it says after all. 

It's holding better than 10,000 rpm in the wood now.



Buffhunter said:


> I don't mind the only thing I mind is that it is a boat anchor not a husky



Speaking of boat anchors........You ever run a 2101? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Welp I just run the #### out of it. That is what it says after all.
> 
> It's holding better than 10,000 rpm in the wood now.
> 
> ...



No but I have run a P60


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> I don't mind the only thing I mind is that it is a boat anchor not a husky



Look at the sig boss. I dont own a boat anchor. They all have gone or are going thru Randy's shop. The only saw I despise that I own is that little 019T and it will be replaced as soon as Husky's 540 become avail. Weight wise the 2095 feels like an anchor but it makes up for it in raw power.

Speaking of the 2101 Randy.... I'm still looking.


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Look at the sig boss. I dont own a boat anchor. They all have gone or are going thru Randy's shop. The only saw I despise that I own is that little 019T and it will be replaced as soon as Husky's 540 become avail. Weight wise the 2095 feels like an anchor but it makes up for it in raw power.
> 
> Speaking of the 2101 Randy.... I'm still looking.



Oh no I hear ya but no matter what you do to a stihl its still a boat anchor. Lol. Just ask ST


----------



## bigredd (Jan 27, 2012)

Hate to be a party pooper, but looks to me like there is not that much gain from porting the 562xp, as compared to say a 372xp. If I were to get one, it would remain stock.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Oh no I hear ya but no matter what you do to a stihl its still a boat anchor. Lol. Just ask ST



There is some irony in the fact that the fellar building that 562 is a Stihl guy.  I think we need a video of Randy's 044/46 hybrid GTG saw just for reference here.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> I don't mind the only thing I mind is that it is a boat anchor not a husky


Husky guy eh? 044 a boat anchor, how long you been running saws? Check out my boat anchor 044 doing the job of a muscle saw, untill I could afford a 6 cube. Did a lot of professional tree work, falling and bucking too. If there were a top say five for flagship saws, this would be one you may want to read some history on them.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I was xpecting you to show up Norm.


----------



## TK (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Welp I just run the #### out of it. That is what it says after all.
> 
> It's holding better than 10,000 rpm in the wood now.



Even taking one out of the box and running it like that is a tad scary, but it's what they want ya to do. Glad it worked out for you, good to know the AutoTune can compensate for some solid mods :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Husky guy eh? 044 a boat anchor, how long you been running saws? Check out my boat anchor 044 doing the job of a muscle saw, untill I could afford a 6 cube. Did a lot of professional tree work, falling and bucking too. If there were a top say five for flagship saws, this would be one you may want to read some history on them.



Now Norm, you told me that a Husky cut that tree down and you were using that boat anchor to keep the wind from blowing that stump out of the ground. Fess up man!


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn now im getting teamed up on lol. I use to run a 031 028 390 and a 440 but I started running huskys and fell in love with them stihls. Are great saws just like giving a little chit now and then.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! Good one, but my buddy's 371 was side by side cutting with me! I grew up in big wood, Homelite-Mac, the Stihl country. Had friendly arguments at all angles. They used to laugh at my little 044, and my Husky's. Well in 066 country here, the 044 of mine has paid it's dues and earned respect. When I fire up the 2101 with our 66's at idle, my buddy's are won over just by the sound. We have cut side by side in wood 2 foot up to 5. Funny the talk of the day, even in the Stihl crowd, usually reflects on the 2101.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Damn now im getting teamed up on lol. I use to run a 031 028 390 and a 440 but I started running huskys and fell in love with them stihls. Are great saws just like giving a little chit now and then.


 Its all good man. I am open to all brands, but a Husky lover as well!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Damn now im getting teamed up on lol. I use to run a 031 028 390 and a 440 but I started running huskys and fell in love with them stihls. Are great saws just like giving a little chit now and then.



It's all in good fun man! When you made the blasphemous remark about the 044 I went lookin for Norm (his user name is Normzilla44 after all.) I was pure Stihl until I came onto this site- really got my eyes opened. Anymore, Im not interested in brands as much as Im interested in models. There are good ones to be had from all Manufacturers. I have a spreadsheet full of model #s I wouldnt pass on if I found them.
I do like the 562- it sure is "purty" Hopefully it wont stay like that for long. I like the worn look- adds character. Is this 562 yours?


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Norm- congrats on your 2101xp thread makin 100 pages by the way.


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> It's all in good fun man! When you made the blasphemous remark about the 044 I went lookin for Norm (his user name is Normzilla44 after all.) I was pure Stihl until I came onto this site- really got my eyes opened. Anymore, Im not interested in brands as much as Im interested in models. There are good ones to be had from all Manufacturers. I have a spreadsheet full of model #s I wouldnt pass on if I found them.
> I do like the 562- it sure is "purty" Hopefully it wont stay like that for long. I like the worn look- adds character. Is this 562 yours?



Yep sure is can't wait I think it might replace my 357???? But to tell the truth I might be lookin at a 880031 instead of a 3120 here soon:taped:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Yep sure is can't wait I think it might replace my 357???? But to tell the truth I might be lookin at a 880031 instead of a 3120 here soon:taped:



You picked a he#l of a builder for it. Keep the 357. Cad is about aquisition- not replacement.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2012)

bigredd said:


> Hate to be a party pooper, but looks to me like there is not that much gain from porting the 562xp, as compared to say a 372xp. If I were to get one, it would remain stock.



I don't know what vids you watched, but I'd be happy with that kind of gain from any saw. Looks like a 30% gain to me. The gains are very evident in the very attitude of the saw. It's a completely different saw after the mods.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I don't know what vids you watched, but I'd be happy with that kind of gain from any saw. Looks like a 30% gain to me. The gains are very evident in the very attitude of the saw. It's a completely different saw after the mods.



Agreed, Everything about the ported video screams "bad azz attitude". It went from an acceptable cutter to a wood-eating mofo. Almost makes me wanna add another saw to the list- but the saw has a few too many curves for my taste, I like the classic look.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I don't know what vids you watched, but I'd be happy with that kind of gain from any saw. Looks like a 30% gain to me. The gains are very evident in the very attitude of the saw. It's a completely different saw after the mods.



Thanks for that Brad. I was very modest with these mods BTW. This saw has a lot still on the table, but the auto tune is still unproven when modded in my mind. After this saw gets some time on it I'll feel better about taking one to another level.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 27, 2012)

bigredd said:


> Hate to be a party pooper, but looks to me like there is not that much gain from porting the 562xp, as compared to say a 372xp. If I were to get one, it would remain stock.


 Not necessarily a fair comparison, because you are already staring out with a bigger saw, even before modified. And such a new model not many vids to compare that too. But being sweet on a 372, as am I can spoil ya!


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> You picked a he#l of a builder for it. Keep the 357. Cad is about aquisition- not replacement.



Yep it was a very close race in my pick between randy and brad I really like both of their work very clean and I like how they take their time with each saw


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Yep it was a very close race in my pick between randy and brad I really like both of their work very clean and I like how they take their time with each saw



Who built your 357? not familiar with "dominated"


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks for that Brad. I was very modest with these mods BTW. This saw has a lot still on the table, but the auto tune is still unproven when modded in my mind. After this saw gets some time on it I'll feel better about taking one to another level.



So how long do I need to run it till you will take it to the next level for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> So how long do I need to run it till you will take it to the next level for me!!!!!!!!!



I have another customer that had a 562xp fry after 1 1/2 tanks of fuel. It was a glitch in the autotune or an incorrect metering height issue. 

Believe me when I say this saw is being watched very closely.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have another customer that had a 562xp fry after 1 1/2 tanks of fuel. It was a glitch in the autotune or an incorrect metering height issue.
> 
> Believe me when I say this saw is being watched very closely.



Modded or stock?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Modded or stock?



Stock


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Stock



Whew, had me scared there!


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Who built your 357? not familiar with "dominated"



My little secret. Lmao. No just kiddin it was my first port job my name is Dominick. It turned out awesome it turns 14K and I can bury my 18in bar in any wood we have out here in AZ and can't stop it. Got about 70 tanks through it. And its pullin 195psi. I guess I did something right im just not confident enough to do it to a brand new saw I leave that to the pros. But im looking for a 372 with a smoked top end cuz I have my own piston and cylinder all done up ready to go just waiting for a good deal on a good bottom end.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have another customer that had a 562xp fry after 1 1/2 tanks of fuel. It was a glitch in the autotune or an incorrect metering height issue.
> 
> Believe me when I say this saw is being watched very closely.



Hear that Buffhunter, shoulda gone with that boat anchor 44! (I just had to man) Your saw was in skilled hands man, your lucky to get a sticker!


----------



## wendell (Jan 27, 2012)

So, does Simon know you are cheating on him?


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> My little secret. Lmao. No just kiddin it was my first port job my name is Dominick. It turned out awesome it turns 14K and I can bury my 18in bar in any wood we have out here in AZ and can't stop it. Got about 70 tanks through it. And its pullin 195psi. I guess I did something right im just not confident enough to do it to a brand new saw I leave that to the pros. But im looking for a 372 with a smoked top end cuz I have my own piston and cylinder all done up ready to go just waiting for a good deal on a good bottom end.




Skip the 372 and go straight for the 288 (oh wait- that's another classic:taped I didnt know cactus was a wood? lmao


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 27, 2012)

wendell said:


> So, does Simon know you are cheating on him?



Exactly why you pick a builder (and if he does ya right) stick with him.


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Skip the 372 and go straight for the 288 (oh wait- that's another classic:taped I didnt know cactus was a wood? lmao



Oh now your the funny guy. Ha lol


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 27, 2012)

wendell said:


> So, does Simon know you are cheating on him?





bryanr2 said:


> Exactly why you pick a builder (and if he does ya right) stick with him.



Simon has treated my dad and myself very well nothing bad to say about him. But I like pics and vids and I have been admiring randy and brads work for some time now it was a coin flip literally I don't think I could of gone wrong with either one!!!!!!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Simon has treated my dad and myself very well nothing bad to say about him. But I like pics and vids and I have been admiring randy and brads work for some time now it was a coin flip literally I don't think I could of gone wrong with either one!!!!!!



You know, that is exactly why I chose Randy in the first place. I like the "Mastermind meets" threads. Gave me the opportunity to be part of the build and know what was done to my saw. (funny bc my 044 has gone under the knife, as i understand it, and there is no thread!) I understand wanting to "one up" the competition and all and have secrets- but I dont care for secrets. I'm a brutally honest person who has no filter- tell it like it is kind. I would venture to say most here on the site are enthusiast and we have a "top ten" panel of builders that we all go to. Other reason I went with Randy, is Im old school- business should be done with a hand shake so I dont mind driving 100 miles each way to take a saw or pick one up. Offset the cost of the fuel by taking one each time I pick one up. YOu mentioned the pics and vids but forgot the most important part of the build- the dang sticker man.!

Randy, I atleast want a video of that 044. Put it in this thread since somebody (aint pointing fingers) called it a boat anchor.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> You know, that is exactly why I chose Randy in the first place. I like the "Mastermind meets" threads. Gave me the opportunity to be part of the build and know what was done to my saw. (funny bc my 044 has gone under the knife, as i understand it, and there is no thread!) I understand wanting to "one up" the competition and all and have secrets- but I dont care for secrets. I'm a brutally honest person who has no filter- tell it like it is kind. I would venture to say most here on the site are enthusiast and we have a "top ten" panel of builders that we all go to. Other reason I went with Randy, is Im old school- business should be done with a hand shake so I dont mind driving 100 miles each way to take a saw or pick one up. Offset the cost of the fuel by taking one each time I pick one up. YOu mentioned the pics and vids but forgot the most important part of the build- the dang sticker man.!
> 
> *Randy, I atleast want a video of that 044.* Put it in this thread since somebody (aint pointing fingers) called it a boat anchor.




I just can't do a thread on every saw I build. I've done several threads on 044s and 046s. Sorry Steven. 

Video???? Done.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I just can't do a thread on every saw I build. I've done several threads on 044s and 046s. Sorry Steven.
> 
> 
> Video???? Done.



lmfao. Videos what Im after. If I understood :bang: half the crap yall talk about in these threads- Id be port'n my own saws! PIctures worth a thousand words, so a video.... gotta be worth a few pages of a thread.


----------



## wendell (Jan 28, 2012)

I had Randy port my 346 because that big red ass of his gets me all hawt and stuff!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2012)

wendell said:


> I had Randy port my 346 because that big red ass of his gets me all hawt and stuff!



This ass????


----------



## deye223 (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> This ass????



now thats a WOOPY cushion


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Oh no I hear ya but no matter what you do to a stihl its still a boat anchor. Lol. Just ask ST



Well, the MS361 isn't, but it all went down from that highlight.....


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, the MS361 isn't, but it all went down from that highlight.....



I think the 441 has quite a following Niko. Those blanket statements could be misconstrued.....folks might think up don't like Stihl.


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey randy are you gonna tinker with that saw some more? Or is it gonna be shipped soon im in no hurry just wondering?


----------



## wendell (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> This ass????



That's the one. :msp_wub:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Hey randy are you gonna tinker with that saw some more? Or is it gonna be shipped soon im in no hurry just wondering?



I'm gonna run a few tanks through it. I'm also waiting on the other muffler.


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna run a few tanks through it. I'm also waiting on the other muffler.



Sounds good just let me know.


----------



## Whiteman (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> This ass????



Talk about a loose wore out ho.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 28, 2012)

Randy, how does the ported 562 compare to the 262's you have ported?


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> This ass????



As much as randy has been running my saw that's what im afraid its gonna look like when I get it LMFAO


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Randy, how does the ported 562 compare to the 262's you have ported?



I believe the 560/562 has more potential for improvement than the 262, as that one was pretty hot-rodded to at the outset....:msp_smile:


----------



## mt.stalker (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice job again Randy :msp_thumbsup: That saw is smokin fast !!!
It actually looks like closer to a 40% gain. The way I saw it , an 8 second cut was reduced to a 5 second cut . Brilliant !!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Randy, how does the ported 562 compare to the 262's you have ported?





SawTroll said:


> I believe the 560/562 has more potential for improvement than the 262, as that one was pretty hot-rodded to at the outset....:msp_smile:




I like modding the 262. I know a lot of guys say they are hard to find good gains in them but I've found plenty. 

The 562 is only on it's second tank. I figure it's still gonna wake on up. This saw modds really well IMHO. I would bet the 562 would take a 262 it the same size wood and pull further ahead as the size increased. I ran a tank of fuel through it today with a 24" bar completely buried to try and seat the ring. It pulls the 24" as well as the 18". I'm impressed with this saw.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I like modding the 262. I know a lot of guys say they are hard to find good gains in them but I've found plenty.
> 
> The 562 is only on it's second tank. I figure it's still gonna wake on up. This saw modds really well IMHO. I would bet the 562 would take a 262 it the same size wood and pull further ahead as the size increased. I ran a tank of fuel through it today with a 24" bar completely buried to try and seat the ring. It pulls the 24" as well as the 18". I'm impressed with this saw.



Any advise on breaking in a stock 562? Ive seen posts about going easy on it with pine or a soft wood. Or just take it out and run it like I would with any saw?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Any advise on breaking in a stock 562? Ive seen posts about going easy on it with pine or a soft wood. Or just take it out and run it like I would with any saw?



I hate to give advice. 

I would follow the instructions in the manual to the letter. Then if there is an issue the dealer should stand behind it.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 28, 2012)

Right on, I'll do that thanks. Sorry to poison your ported 562 thread with my stocker question. 
Edit: it's one of those "call for discount" saws


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 28, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Right on, I'll do that thanks. Sorry to poison your ported 562 thread with my stocker question



Run it like you stole it... If it grenades, the factory needs the feedback...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Jan 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Run it like you stole it... If it grenades, the factory needs the feedback...:msp_sneaky:



Ya buddy! Beat the snot out if it.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 28, 2012)

Or have a builder return it to me faster than it was when it grenades.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Any advise on breaking in a stock 562? Ive seen posts about going easy on it with pine or a soft wood. Or just take it out and run it like I would with any saw?



The user manual tells you to run it hard, in large wood, basically - to dial the the auto-tune in, and of course you should do it at full throttle.

Run it like you stole it!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> ...
> The 562 is only on it's second tank. I figure it's still gonna wake on up. This saw modds really well IMHO. I would bet the 562 would take a 262 it the same size wood and pull further ahead as the size increased. I ran a tank of fuel through it today with a 24" bar completely buried to try and seat the ring. It pulls the 24" as well as the 18". I'm impressed with this saw.



Yep, but I sort of like EHPs attitude, running the first one well in (25 tanks), before he ports it - it is likely to provide more comparable before and after results that way, I believe?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but I sort of like EHPs attitude, running the first one well in (25 tanks), before he ports it - it is likely to provide more comparable before and after results that way, I believe?



Well it was fresh in both the before and after videos Niko. The rings didn't magically seal just because it was ported. 

Plus it wasn't my call on when the saw was ported. It's a customer's saw. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## almondgt (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I like modding the 262. I know a lot of guys say they are hard to find good gains in them but I've found plenty.
> 
> The 562 is only on it's second tank. I figure it's still gonna wake on up. This saw modds really well IMHO. I would bet the 562 would take a 262 it the same size wood and pull further ahead as the size increased. I ran a tank of fuel through it today with a 24" bar completely buried to try and seat the ring. It pulls the 24" as well as the 18". I'm impressed with this saw.



I would like to see a showdown of a stock minty 262xp against the new 562xp with 24" bars buried in the same log. Unless its been done and I missed the video.......


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well it was fresh in both the before and after videos Niko. The rings didn't magically seal just because it was ported.
> 
> Plus it wasn't my call on when the saw was ported. It's a customer's saw. :msp_sneaky:



I know, and the thread is great anyway!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I know, and the thread is great anyway!



EHP is the man though. I do agree with that.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 28, 2012)

If an 18" bar would do. I could set that up once the 562's bar comes in and I get a few tanks run through it. The 262 isn't minty either. It's pritty, but worked hard.


----------



## 4xrpm4x (Jan 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I know, and the thread is great anyway!



This thread is GREAT!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2012)

almondgt said:


> I would like to see a showdown of a stock minty 262xp against the new 562xp with 24" bars buried in the same log. Unless its been done and I missed the video.......


My *guess* is the 262xp would loose for some reasons, but I have no evidence.....

A two port cylinder vs. a four port isn't a good sign for the 262, but there is a lot of other factors involved as well.


----------



## TK (Jan 28, 2012)

4xrpm4x said:


> Any advise on breaking in a stock 562? Ive seen posts about going easy on it with pine or a soft wood. Or just take it out and run it like I would with any saw?



Run it. I wouldn't do any really long WOT cuts, but go ahead and run it good and solid. No crazy no load WOT runs either - that's not good for any saw. The manual's instruction is posted a few pages back 



almondgt said:


> I would like to see a showdown of a stock minty 262xp against the new 562xp with 24" bars buried in the same log. Unless its been done and I missed the video.......



Even if the times come back even, the 562 is going to do it with half the fuel, and even less than half the vibes. There are more features to a saw when it comes to productivity than a cookie time  Buuuuuutttttt...... I still think the 562 would be faster in a cookie event. We'll see though, I'm sure videos will surface shortly.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2012)

I believe the first 4 port Husky was the 371xp, late 1995 - the first Stihl one was the MS361, 2003 or so, and it also was the only one, before the "strato" saws. A certain well-known Belgian industry spy was known to stihl the design from Husky, and give it to Stihl, as it basically was meant as an upgrade to the 357xp - MS361xp was the result, and the Euro version performs just like a Husky xp!


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hei Nikko :msp_smile:

good to see you about.


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 28, 2012)

AWESOME THREAD, great work team


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the first 4 port Husky was the 371xp, late 1995 - the first Stihl one was the MS361, 2003 or so, and it also was the only one, before the "strato" saws. A certain well-known Belgian industry spy was known to stihl the design from Husky, and give it to Stihl, as it basically was meant as an upgrade to the 357xp - MS361xp was the result, and the Euro version performs just like a Husky xp!



Forgot to say, the VB/US version of the MS361 isn't really the same as the Euro one, as both the cylinder and the muffler is different, and the power rating lower. :msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> EHP is the man though. I do agree with that.



He has had some health problems though, mostly with his eyes, and I am not sure if they are fully over, but his last posts on other sites looks promising! :msp_smile:


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 28, 2012)

NOT to hijack the thread or put anyone down but I figured I would put somthing out there....About the stock muffler being shipped with the modded saw to disguise it from being modded. I know a few higher up's that are with Husqvarna that frequent this site, And me as a tech, Husqvarna is training its guys to inspect saws for any modifications, if there is, the warranty is void. Any tech could easily tell if a saw has a popup piston and or higher than stock compression. Disguising a modded saw with a stock muffler wont work guys

Great info on this thread. I tell you those 562 mufflers are a pain to get apart:bang:


----------



## wendell (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh, crap, Randy's in trouble now!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> He has had some health problems though, mostly with his eyes, and I am not sure if they are fully over, but his last posts on other sites looks promising! :msp_smile:



He gave me some really good pointers on the 7900s. The man is a trove of knowledge.



funky sawman said:


> NOT to hijack the thread or put anyone down but I figured I would put somthing out there....About the stock muffler being shipped with the modded saw to disguise it from being modded. I know a few higher up's that are with Husqvarna that frequent this site, And me as a tech, Husqvarna is training its guys to inspect saws for any modifications, if there is, the warranty is void. Any tech could easily tell if a saw has a popup piston and or higher than stock compression. Disguising a modded saw with a stock muffler wont work guys
> 
> Great info on this thread. I tell you those 562 mufflers are a pain to get apart:bang:



We knew the warranty was shot the minute I tore this saw down. But a stock muffler may come it handy down the road. I'm not out to deceive anyone. Just taking the saw into a shop with the piped muffler would raise a ton of questions and could cause it to be turned away for any work, not just in a warranty situation. 



wendell said:


> Oh, crap, Randy's in trouble now!



Nothing new there my friend. :msp_smile:


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 28, 2012)

Well for your info, shops up in these parts love to work on modded saws. It is somthing different to break the everyday boringness of working on stupid poulan wildthings. Ported saws new or used, bring them on in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 28, 2012)

wendell said:


> Oh, crap, Randy's in trouble now!



Psshhh... Like we care what the guy at the shop thinks or does...
Hahahahaha!!! 

Though they are good guys...
But still...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2012)

It's looking like the next thread I do may be on a Stihl MS261 Woods ported and milled of course.


----------



## wendell (Jan 29, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> Well for your info, shops up in these parts love to work on modded saws. It is somthing different to break the everyday boringness of working on stupid poulan wildthings. Ported saws new or used, bring them on in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If I only still lived in the Panhandle.


----------



## walexa07 (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> We knew the warranty was shot the minute I tore this saw down. But a stock muffler may come it handy down the road. I'm not out to deceive anyone. Just taking the saw into a shop with the piped muffler would raise a ton of questions and could cause it to be turned away for any work, not just in a warranty situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new there my friend. :msp_smile:



I think the stock muffler would be good to put on, especially if something like the oiler goes out, or coil, or other items that don't require compression readings or muffler pull to diagnose. Just sayin.

Waylan


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 29, 2012)

you see, husqvarna is paying diagnostic time under warranty, and will pay a mechanic to inspect the whole saw for any modifications even if it's in for an oiler repair. It only takes me less than 1 minute to do a comp check, and 5 seconds to inspect the top of the piston through the TINY spark plug hole. HAA I say TINY cause I have inspected quite a few of these SMALL spark plug models, it makes it hard to see anything:help:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> He gave me some really good pointers on the 7900s. The man is a trove of knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ......



I know, that is why I read his posts on different forums, but he sometimes is a bit unclear, so you have to guess what he really meant to say. I am sure that he has forgotten more than most of us will ever learn though......


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2012)

I've gotten a lot of interest in this saw. I've been thinking about selling them modded. If anyone has any interest send me a PM.


----------



## deye223 (Jan 29, 2012)

:confident:


money spinner good idear


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's looking like the next thread I do may be on a Stihl MS261 Woods ported and milled of course.



Sounds cool. Do you think you can include some pics of your milling set up with this build write up? Keep up the good work, your threads are some of my favorites to follow.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2012)

woodgrenade said:


> Sounds cool. Do you think you can include some pics of your milling set up with this build write up? Keep up the good work, your threads are some of my favorites to follow.



I use a lathe on 95% of the saws I mod. On some D-shaped combustion chambers I use a mill to cut the piston crown. I just ordered a new 4-jaw chuck for my lathe so I can start cutting the squish bands, that way we have more options.


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Randy you dont happen to have any vids of the saw pullin that 24in bar do ya???????????????


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Hey Randy you dont happen to have any vids of the saw pullin that 24in bar do ya???????????????



Well Dom......I also took a modded 394xp with a 32" bar on it when I cut on that big stem. On the first cut with that saw I hit a piece of steel inside the log and ruined the chain. 

That was enough of that.


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well Dom......I also took a modded 394xp with a 32" bar on it when I cut on that big stem. On the first cut with that saw I hit a piece of steel inside the log and ruined the chain.
> 
> That was enough of that.



That always happens to me everytime it seems like I am bucking up big oak and just put a beautiful edge on my chain there is always a rock that grew into the bark and F###S it up:bang:. I hate that chit


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I use a lathe on 95% of the saws I mod. On some D-shaped combustion chambers I use a mill to cut the piston crown. I just ordered a new 4-jaw chuck for my lathe so I can start cutting the squish bands, that way we have more options.



Awesome, keep the builds coming!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well Dom......I also took a modded 394xp with a 32" bar on it when I cut on that big stem. On the first cut with that saw I hit a piece of steel inside the log and ruined the chain.
> 
> That was enough of that.



Oh you baby... Take the guides down and pry through it... Ya dun hit it already, so the rest of the log is good to go... Right??? :msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh you baby... Take the guides down and pry through it... Ya dun hit it already, so the rest of the log is good to go... Right??? :msp_confused:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## garyischofield (Jan 29, 2012)

*262 562 faceoff*

Randy,That 562 is a bad --- saw.In the video it appears to have the power to pull alot more aggressive chain.I'd like to put that against the 262 you did for me.That 262 gets er done,Gary


----------



## wendell (Jan 30, 2012)

So, Randy, why don't you do quality work like this?

New Hot Rod Ported Polished Husqvarna 562XP Chainsaw Dirty Saw | eBay


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2012)

wendell said:


> So, Randy, why don't you do quality work like this?
> 
> New Hot Rod Ported Polished Husqvarna 562XP Chainsaw Dirty Saw | eBay
> 
> ...



I just don't have the skills my friend. Or a good horseshoe rasp.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well Dom......I also took a modded 394xp with a 32" bar on it when I cut on that big stem. On the first cut with that saw I hit a piece of steel inside the log and ruined the chain.
> 
> That was enough of that.



That crap happened to me yesterday with a new MS460, first tank, and a new 25" RS chain...:angry2::angry2:
pissed was an understatement.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 30, 2012)

wendell said:


> So, Randy, why don't you do quality work like this?
> 
> New Hot Rod Ported Polished Husqvarna 562XP Chainsaw Dirty Saw | eBay
> 
> ...





Mastermind said:


> I just don't have the skills my friend. Or a good horseshoe rasp.



i know, i'm a rookie and i'm always wrong, but i thought that polished exhaust port looked good, no?


i go away for like 34 hours and now Randy is turning squish bands, and portin a 261? chit moves too fast around here. 

i felt that the 562 got better than a 40% gain. 

so my best friend visited us for the weekend and i ask him if he's heard about the 562.

he stared at me...

i tell him really it's a screamer.

his response? "do you need a tampon"?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 30, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> *i know, i'm a rookie and i'm always wrong, but i thought that polished exhaust port looked good, no?*
> 
> 
> i go away for like 34 hours and now Randy is turning squish bands, and portin a 261? chit moves too fast around here.
> ...



Those porting pictures aren't even of a 562xp. Those are the same pictures he has in another BIN for a 346xp. The base is what looks rough, it's scratched up badly and in some spots there is no material removed. I doubt the cylinder base is true after what was done.

He shows a 562xp as it's being disassembled, but I saw no mods to any part of that saw.


----------



## deye223 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's looking like the next thread I do may be on a Stihl MS261 Woods ported and milled of course.



look at the post number of the above haha


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Your 044 Steven.



For those interested in how this boat anchor(wink) turned out..... not to bad for an "old relic".
mastermind7864's Channel - YouTube

I Swear Randy, ever saw you build me is better than the last. Hell, I think it's gonna take me more time to make up my mind about which one to use, than to actually use it on the intended job. Another damn fine job. And thanks for the pipe'd muffler mod.

steven


----------



## jthusky55 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> If you've ever seen a well-worn 576, you'll see how ugly the silver clutch cover becomes after it's got scratches and dings.
> I'm waiting for MWeba to figure out how to make the 555 have the power of the 562 and then I'll go for one of those...



That's an easy one, the only difference in the 2 cylinders is the port covers on the side of the cylinder, just like the 365 and 372 xtorq. They both have the same part#s stamped on the cylinder. The other difference is the carbs have a different program in them. If you have both saws it is evident that the port covers on the 562 are quite a bit bigger.


----------



## walexa07 (Feb 3, 2012)

jthusky55 said:


> That's an easy one, the only difference in the 2 cylinders is the port covers on the side of the cylinder, just like the 365 and 372 xtorq. They both have the same part#s stamped on the cylinder. The other difference is the carbs have a different program in them. If you have both saws it is evident that the port covers on the 562 are quite a bit bigger.



Must know more!

Are the coils different too? Thanks.

Waylan


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2012)

walexa07 said:


> Must know more!
> 
> Are the coils different too? Thanks.
> 
> Waylan



Spike60 or TK are the ones to ask these questions to.

I do believe the 562 was stopped for a while because of a coil/carb issue. Those saws need both the carb and coil replaced as a unit......they are not interchangeable.


----------



## jthusky55 (Feb 3, 2012)

walexa07 said:


> Must know more!
> 
> Are the coils different too? Thanks.
> 
> Waylan



yup they are


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 3, 2012)

walexa07 said:


> Must know more!
> 
> Are the coils different too? Thanks.
> 
> Waylan



They have a different part number, between the 555 and the xp saws.


----------



## TK (Feb 3, 2012)

The difference in cost vs. parts and time needed to get these saws to be the same just plain aren't worth it. UNLESS you are that much in love with the small mount bar. It is definitely not like the 365/372 situation.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Spike60 or TK are the ones to ask these questions to.
> 
> I do believe the 562 was stopped for a while because of a coil/carb issue. Those saws need both the carb and coil replaced as a unit......they are not interchangeable.



555 and 562 use different coils. 555 doesn't have revboost, and of course the 562 does. (as does the upcoming 550XP) The way this carb deal is going to work is that several models will share a common carb. When installed in a particular saw, it must be programed for the model you are installing it in. This requires the "we don't have it yet" $400 diagnostic tool. Once in, the carb should have no trouble "auto-tuning" for some of the mods that you guys are doing. But the carb must have a starting point as in knowing what saw, (and displacement), it is in. 

Matching the carb and coil is something that pertains to the 365XT/372XT. There was a change last year, (about week 21 I think), where both the coil and carb were updated. Supposedly these items cannot be mixed with the earlier parts. IE: old coil must mate with old carb; new coil with new carb. The carb was re-calibrated for smoother idling, and the coil is now a digital unit. 

Like TK said, turning a 555 into a 562 is not a simple trick as with the 356/372. It's far easier to simply buy the 562 from the get-go.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 3, 2012)

So can you flash tune the carb to make it think its feeding a bigger saw? In the automotive world Im reflashing modules all week long. GM make some great crap it tell ya, Is there software RE-programable or is it burnt once and then done? Can you get that tool if your not a dealer???


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 3, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> So can you flash tune the carb to make it think its feeding a bigger saw? In the automotive world Im reflashing modules all week long. GM make some great crap it tell ya, Is there software RE-programable or is it burnt once and then done? Can you get that tool if your not a dealer???



I knew there was a reason I started buying older style saws again.

Same reason I drive a carburated Vortec 350 in my 4x4!

I roll old school!


----------



## TK (Feb 4, 2012)

MechanicMatt said:


> So can you flash tune the carb to make it think its feeding a bigger saw? In the automotive world Im reflashing modules all week long. GM make some great crap it tell ya, Is there software RE-programable or is it burnt once and then done? Can you get that tool if your not a dealer???



No, there is no custom tuning. No maps. No open ended software. "x" saw has "y" carb, click, program, then ya still gotta run it to let the autotune adjust itself. 

And you don't want to tell it to run 562 settings persay on a 555 or 550, as the timing as fuel requirements are completely different. Let the autotune do it's own thing. 

There is no need to alter any settings. It's pointless. It's a learning computer. It will tell you you're wrong, it knows what to do, and it will do it. Inputting incorrect information could further lead to damaging the saw as it may not be able to calibrate correctly due to incorrect parameters, or take too long to correct from input that is too far off from what you need.

***Another thing is this - why would you want to manually set a carburetor that is set up for automatic adjustments?? It makes no sense. Buy a saw without AutoTune if you want that..... And with the reports of these computer carbs saws running smoother, better, more powerful than their non-Autotune counterparts, why would you want to even compete with that? One less thing to have to do, adjust a carb. AWESOME!!!!

And sorry, to answer your second to last question there, yes you can reprogram it. You can take the AutoTune unit off one saw and install it on another saw (i.e. from 562 to 555) and reprogram it for the different saw. When you replace the carburetor on these saws, you are replacing just that, the AutoTune unit gets reused unless there is a fault.


----------



## Buffhunter (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW This is getting way too deep for this small brain LMFAO....... I just wanna cut some wood:chainsawguy:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2012)

TK said:


> No, there is no custom tuning. No maps. No open ended software. "x" saw has "y" carb, click, program, then ya still gotta run it to let the autotune adjust itself.
> 
> And you don't want to tell it to run 562 settings persay on a 555 or 550, as the timing as fuel requirements are completely different. Let the autotune do it's own thing.
> 
> There is no need to alter any settings. It's pointless. *It's a learning computer.* It will tell you you're wrong, it knows what to do, and it will do it. Inputting incorrect information could further lead to damaging the saw as it may not be able to calibrate correctly due to incorrect parameters, or take too long to correct from input that is too far off from what you need.




And a saw modder's dream come true. The 562xp responded to a compression increase, altered port timing numbers, and an unbaffled exhaust as good or better than any saw I've built.


----------



## TK (Feb 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> And a saw modder's dream come true. The 562xp responded to a compression increase, altered port timing numbers, and an unbaffled exhaust as good or better than any saw I've built.



It sure beats playing around with settings and getting it right for where you are, then sending a saw to someone just to have them start tweaking with it and have it blow up. Like you mentioned, it can seem a little hairy at first, but so can't manual tuning!


----------



## TK (Feb 4, 2012)

And no, this software isn't going to be available to the public.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 4, 2012)

TK said:


> It sure beats playing around with settings and getting it right for where you are, then sending a saw to someone just to have them start tweaking with it and have it blow up. Like you mentioned, it can seem a little hairy at first, but so can't manual tuning!



Good point. It's not that I dont trust new technology, I just dont trust new technology! Once it proves itself I think it is a great idea.

Hell most people around here cant tune their chainsaws anyway.


----------



## TK (Feb 4, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> Good point. It's not that I dont trust new technology, I just dont trust new technology! Once it proves itself I think it is a great idea.
> 
> Hell most people around here cant tune their chainsaws anyway.



Exactly!!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2012)

TK said:


> It sure beats playing around with settings and getting it right for where you are, then sending a saw to someone just to have them start tweaking with it and have it blow up. Like you mentioned, it can seem a little hairy at first, but so can't manual tuning!



I'm at 2000 ft above sea level so most saws I send out do need a little tweaking to be optimally tuned. I fret a bit on each and every one.  



Bowtie said:


> Good point. It's not that I dont trust new technology, I just dont trust new technology! Once it proves itself I think it is a great idea.
> 
> *Hell most people around here cant tune their chainsaws anyway.*



I resemble that comment. 


I have a MS261 on the bench for today. I'm afraid that I can't make the runner from it that I would like to. It draws all its air for the stratos and the fuel mixture through the carb. That makes for a heck of a bottleneck. It also doesn't have the removable transfer covers, so checking strato VS intake timing may be a trick in itself. 

I still think by dropping the jug, and working over the exhaust there's gains in it. I'll do a thread on it for those that are interested in such stuff.


----------



## deye223 (Feb 4, 2012)

yippy


----------



## mweba (Feb 4, 2012)

These will be "IF" statements, well, cause that's all we have to go on at the moment. If the 555 coil could be flashed with 562 software and if the only advantage you get is a greater allowable rpm range.....which is the only likely change I can imagine. The triple five cylinder will still have to modified to take advantage of the different power curve. Even automotive flashes have to play with the valve timing to squeeze out more usable power. My thoughts, IF you wanted a small mount...buy the triple five. IF you want large....buy the xp. Both are worlds apart from the models they replace. 






Im still going to try it though


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 4, 2012)

*price?*

What is a decent price for a 562?


----------



## mweba (Feb 4, 2012)

Anything under seven bills would be a good price


----------



## deye223 (Feb 6, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> What is a decent price for a 562?



lucky ya not aus went too the husky dealer today had a look at one nice saw but i'll be buggered if i'm gunna pay $1500US for one


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 6, 2012)

deye223 said:


> lucky ya not aus went too the husky dealer today had a look at one nice saw but i'll be buggered if i'm gunna pay $1500US for one



I missed one on Aus ebay the other day - it went for $712


----------



## deye223 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> I missed one on Aus ebay the other day - it went for $712



was that in aus (tictac08blue)

he just started another one at $1199


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 6, 2012)

deye223 said:


> was that in aus (tictac08blue)



Yes it was in aus, but it was a different seller. Tictac08 is a scammer - he bids on his own items to bump up the price.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 6, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> What is a decent price for a 562?



Any price from "list" and down is decent.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## deye223 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Yes it was in aus, but it was a different seller. Tictac08 is a scammer - he bids on his own items to bump up the price.



barsteward


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll sell these saws modded for a very good price. Shipping to my Australian brothers is no problem either.


----------



## deye223 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll sell these saws modded for a very good price. Shipping to my Australian brothers is no problem either.



can ya put the clutch on the other side of the chain:haha:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2012)

deye223 said:


> can ya put the clutch on the other side of the chain:haha:



Oh I see.......don't like the outboard clutch????

I never even think about it.


----------



## deye223 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Oh I see.......don't like the outboard clutch????
> 
> I never even think about it.



us humans are a funny bunch had a husky for a while come time to change the rim it used too bug me creature of habit i spose


----------



## deye223 (Feb 6, 2012)

just checked what $1500au in $us is 
1,500.00
Australian Dollar 
1,606.95
US Dollar 
like too know what husqvarna & stihl is on to charge so much for a saw ??????


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2012)

deye223 said:


> us humans are a funny bunch had a husky for a while come time to change the rim it used too bug me creature of habit i spose



I have custom made clutch tools (cut up old 1/2" drive sockets) and just use a rope in the jug to lock things up. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2012)

deye223 said:


> just checked what $1500au in $us is
> 1,500.00
> Australian Dollar
> 1,606.95
> ...



So........I'm selling them too cheap???????


----------



## deye223 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> So........I'm selling them too cheap???????



as soon as i clicked the mouse was wondering if that would come up haha


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2012)

deye223 said:


> as soon as i clicked the mouse was wondering if that would come up haha



As long as I can turn a buck I don't care how good the deal is. I just wish I could clone myself and turn out more work.


----------



## deye223 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> As long as I can turn a buck I don't care how good the deal is. I just wish I could clone myself and turn out more work.



what a shed that would be


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 6, 2012)

deye223 said:


> can ya put the clutch on the other side of the chain:haha:



Do you want to destroy the nice handling of the saw?


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 6, 2012)

*suggestion for MM*

I'm thinking that like Stumpbroke ,who's been messing with different ideas for decals on saws he's worked on,Randy/Mastermind should be upgrading his decals.Incorporating the hairy gentleman with the handgun in hand would be a nice addition/touch.A few gunshot hole decals would be optional.JMHO


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I'm thinking that like Stumpbroke ,who's been messing with different ideas for decals on saws he's worked on,Randy/Mastermind should be upgrading his decals.Incorporating the hairy gentleman with the handgun in hand would be a nice addition/touch.A few gunshot hole decals would be optional.JMHO



Your brake handle showed up today and was installed. I think we are finally finished with that saw.


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 7, 2012)

*making me nervous*

you treated me so well on this saw ,I'm afraid ,on the next one, you'll be taking revenge on me.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> you treated me so well on this saw ,I'm afraid ,on the next one, you'll be taking revenge on me.



This saw was a bit of a challenge....and was shelved more than once while we moved on to other saws. I think you'll enjoy it though my friend.


----------



## Buffhunter (Feb 7, 2012)

*arrival*

Well the 562 arrived today but it was too big to put in my box:bang: now I have to take a 15mi trip to the damn postoffice to pic it up tomorrow!!!!!!! Man I can't wait I might go sleep on the door step of the postoffice!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Well the 562 arrived today but it was too big to put in my box:bang: now I have to take a 15mi trip to the damn postoffice to pic it up tomorrow!!!!!!! Man I can't wait I might go sleep on the door step of the postoffice!!!!!



I bet he's cutting something right now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I bet he's cutting something right now. :hmm3grin2orange:



Only if the mailman is done with it


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2012)

TK said:


> Only if the mailman is done with it



That saw rates high in my book. I'll be getting one for myself and hopefully keeping it.


----------



## mweba (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That saw rates high in my book. I'll be getting one for myself and hopefully keeping it.



You know how many times I've said just that! LOLOL


----------



## Buffhunter (Feb 8, 2012)

*ffor sale*



Mastermind said:


> That saw rates high in my book. I'll be getting one for myself and hopefully keeping it.



I got one ill sell ya. :hmm3grin2orange: LMAO


----------



## Buffhunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> I got one ill sell ya. :hmm3grin2orange: LMAO



Its ported too by some mad scientist mastermind guy?????????


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Its ported too by some mad scientist mastermind guy?????????



We need videos......... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> We need videos......... :msp_thumbup:



Sup' Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Sup' Randy?



Just work an stuff.......you???????????


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Just work an stuff.......you???????????



Limpin' like a Pimp, and really impressed with that Husky 261.99.


----------



## Buffhunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> We need videos......... :msp_thumbup:



Ill try to get some this weekend gotta go cut a load of oak.


----------



## Buffhunter (Feb 14, 2012)

*great job*

Just wanted to say thank you randy this saw is very very impressive for 60ccs!!!!! Just a little pissed about 1it thing I didn't get one of the cool kid mastermind work saw stickers... lol


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> Just wanted to say thank you randy this saw is very very impressive for 60ccs!!!!! Just a little pissed about 1it thing I didn't get one of the cool kid mastermind work saw stickers... lol



Well ####......

I forget them things too often. I'll stick a couple in an envelope for you.

I just finished another one. I went just a little further on this one looking for the edge. It's still got plenty of carb so.......

:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Feb 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well ####......
> 
> I forget them things too often. I'll stick a couple in an envelope for you.
> 
> ...



Send it my way for a review


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2012)

mweba said:


> Send it my way for a review



I would if I could Mitch. This one is heading across the big pond.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 14, 2012)

Geeze Randy, how many builds we got going? Haven't seen action like this since, well Gorge straight making a movie, and what three albums back to back? LOL!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 14, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Geeze Randy, how many builds we got going? Haven't seen action like this since, well Gorge straight making a movie, and what three albums back to back? LOL!



I have a shelf that I keep the saws on that are here for port work. Right now there's a 026, 372xp, ms440, J'red 2095........

Plus the ones on the bench.....and the ones that are leaving tomorrow in packages on the floor.

You get the idea.


----------



## bryanr2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have a shelf that I keep the saws on that are here for port work. Right now there's a 026, 372xp, ms440, J'red 2095........
> 
> Plus the ones on the bench.....and the ones that are leaving tomorrow in packages on the floor.
> 
> You get the idea.



And I have saws on the shelf and on the floor in my garage waiting for their shot at a sticker.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good stuff Randy. Steven I will have a sticker someday soon from the same place.opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 18, 2013)

I've just finished the third of four 562s I've got here right now. I thought I'd dig this thread up to see where I put the port timing on Dom's when I built it. 

Jon and I ran the piss outta two of them to test them before shipping and I was impressed all over again......it's that way every time I run one of these.

Here's Roll Tide's 562XP just out from under the knife. 













It's never been fueled or started......I'm gonna let David fire it for the first time when he picks it up.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 18, 2013)

Whooo hoooo Love that pipe!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've just finished the third of four 562s I've got here right now. I thought I'd dig this thread up to see where I put the port timing on Dom's when I built it.
> 
> Jon and I ran the piss outta two of them to test them before shipping and I was impressed all over again......it's that way every time I run one of these.
> 
> ...



i like the leaf blower attachment on the front of the muffler :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mtrees (Feb 18, 2013)

I ran two tanks through mine yesterday that Terry did and I am convinced they are a perfect firewood saw with a Techlite 20" blade.


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 18, 2013)

I really like husky I prefer husky but get those done and out of the way Randy I've got a peace of crap stihl that waiting in line


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 18, 2013)

This one of David's, like all his saws is a little "special". It's got big compression.


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've just finished the third of four 562s I've got here right now. I thought I'd dig this thread up to see where I put the port timing on Dom's when I built it.
> 
> Jon and I ran the piss outta two of them to test them before shipping and I was impressed all over again......it's that way every time I run one of these.
> 
> ...



You are going to do that after he give all your saws away???????????????


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 18, 2013)

How well does the bottom end hold up with all that big compression.


----------



## deye223 (Feb 18, 2013)

mastermind said:


> this one of david's, like all his saws is a little "special". It's got big compression. :d



235 psi ???


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 18, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> You are going to do that after he give all your saws away???????????????



Don't believe everything you read on the internets. :msp_thumbup:



Fire8 said:


> How well does the bottom end hold up with all that big compression.



I've not seen a crank failure on one of these yet. I'm sure I will someday though. 



deye223 said:


> 235 psi ???



I don't have the "proper" gauge to test these 10mm plug saws. I have an adapter that I use that gets me a reading that I know is low. I increased compression 40psi


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 18, 2013)

If your port numbers and compression are close to what Terry does, thats gonna be one mean saw. Bob has a saw done by Terry, and its a AWESOME firewood saw. If he ever wanted to make firewood, he'd have a killer one-two combo. The 390xp you did for him and the 562xp Terry did. Both very impressive saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 18, 2013)

MechanicMatt said:


> If your port numbers and compression are close to what Terry does, thats gonna be one mean saw. Bob has a saw done by Terry, and its a AWESOME firewood saw. If he ever wanted to make firewood, he'd have a killer one-two combo. The 390xp you did for him and the 562xp Terry did. Both very impressive saws.



I've done about ten of these......they do make great runners.


----------



## gsg (Feb 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've done about ten of these......they do make great runners.



I need one of those old school 461's with that pipe option. :msp_w00t:


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 29, 2014)

Too bad most of the images are gone from this thread. I just bought a 562XP and would like to learn more about it and wether a mod is worth it or not. Many say the saw is good to go with surprising power stock.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 29, 2014)

That's pretty awesome for a 60cc saw! What's meant by a pop up piston. My saw is the latest revision, 2014.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't use popup pistons anymore. 

Instead I machine the squish band instead now. The piston is unmodified, and compression is still increased.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Jun 29, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Too bad most of the images are gone from this thread. I just bought a 562XP and would like to learn more about it and wether a mod is worth it or not. Many say the saw is good to go with surprising power stock.




It is a really good saw, even stock. For me, it's one of the greatest saw ever built. You can start with a muffler mod, the saw respond very well to a muffler mod.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jun 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>



Hold my beer while I SMOKE this 362cm


----------



## Ironworker (Jun 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>



That is one nasty sounding saw, is that muffler done the same as the one pictured on the previous page with the pipe .


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes sir.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Jun 30, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Too bad most of the images are gone from this thread. I just bought a 562XP and would like to learn more about it and wether a mod is worth it or not. Many say the saw is good to go with surprising power stock.


No doubt a stock 562 is a mean little monster. Mine will be heading to Tennessee on the big brown bus for a date in September along with it's little brother, the 550. There is no need to port either saw but Randys saws look so fun I had to have a few.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, I'm only an hour and change from Tree Monkey here in Wisconsin. I'm not sure if he would mod a 562 though.. I had him do a woods port and Tilly carb changeout on my 390xp this last spring and I love it! But with that being my only saw it got heavy to use for every little thing. And so the 562xp.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 30, 2014)

Scott builds a mean 390XP. That is a fact.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Randy,
What model of saw have you done the most of would ya say? Does a certain size come across the bench more than the others?- 50cc, 60cc, 70cc etc.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 1, 2014)

I've done more MS660s and MS261s than any other saws.

I probably see more 70cc saws of all models that any other size though. Of course that's including the 460 and 461 in that grouping.


----------

